# 50cc Scooter



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Wife cant cycle any more, thinking of buying 50cc Piaggio (dont have M/cycle licence). Will it take both of us, especially up hill or will one have to get off.

Anyone with any advice please, dont need to zoom around, slow plod will do.


----------



## 98483 (Apr 3, 2006)

not to put to finer point on it, 15 stones is the realistic limit for a 50.

have you thought about an electrically assisted tredder. normally have a range of 12-15 miles

it seems they are quite popular these days.

or get a 50, convert it to a 70, forget to mention it to DVLA, don't get involved in an RTA and it should just about cope, but will be illegal of course...........much like most of the '50s' running about today.


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

*Twist 'n go*

Years ago I bought a 50cc Peugeot Speedfight to chuck onto the back of the motorhome.

We used it a fair bit, two up no problem, up hills as well. I thought it was quite a good little tool for the purpose. Guessing that, like myself you're over 21 and have had your licence since the days when a gentleman's motor carriage was solid fuelled, you can ride a 50cc without L plates, or doing Compulsory Basic Training. You can also take a pillion passenger.

If you go up a size, you have to use plates until you pass the bike test, and you can't carry pillies.

Hope this helps,

John


----------



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

Hi, we have a 50 thats not de-restricted and have had no problems with two up. Obviously we are not the fastest thing on the road but it gives you much more freedom to explore and get to the shops without moving the motorhome. It will do about 40 down hill and about 35 on the flat which is fast enough for me.
Max


----------



## seagull (Feb 13, 2006)

I have a de-restricted Peugeot Ludix 50cc and am well over 17 stones and it will do about 45 mph on the flat and easily 50 mph on the flat...

can highly recommend.


----------



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Seagull, mines also a Ludix. What did you do to de-restrict it. I have looked at scooter forums and it says to cut off that extra bit of exhaust that goes nowhere. Is this correct or is it better to get it done in a Motorcycle dealership. 
Cheers
Max


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

The many positive postings here have resurrected an idea. I have often thought about a scooter and like many others have only a car licence, which entitles me to ride moped up to 50cc. Currently use electric bikes, which are good but do not have the unlimited range of a scooter. 
Very interesting.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Scooter*

Hi

I am looking at the same make to stick on the back of the motorhome.

www.scootercrazy.co.uk - I know they are in Yorkshire but you might get an idea of prices etc. I can always delivery en route to Dover!

Russell


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
We have used a 50cc for a while now. It does exactly what it say's on the tin. But no more. It goes at 30-35 on straight and 35-45 downhill. Fast enough from me.

The link is wrong above it should be

www.scootercrazy.com

Steve


----------

